
TAXA, YC S14, launches first Title III equity crowdfunding campaign - technotony
http://www.wefunder.com/taxa
======
canazor
I don't think we should be modifying plants until we know the side-effects of
these changes.

~~~
technotony
With any new technology the risk of not applying it should also be offset
against the risk of side-effects from using it.

------
Grantarvey
Congrats. First one of these I've seen on here since the rules go into effect
today

~~~
technotony
Thanks, it was a lot of work getting ready for launch. Will be writing a post
later on all the things you need to do to get live with one of these
campaigns.

~~~
Grantarvey
Awesome!

